# Audi TT 225 High Flow In-Tank Fuel Pump DIY (Deatschwerks DW65v AWD)



## inspiredbymick (Jul 6, 2014)

I recently converted my 01 TT 225 to E85 (on stock fuel pump) and all was great until the 13 year old OEM pump couldn't handle the increased workload anymore.

I didn't want to pay for an OEM pump and pay for an inline to meet my fuel requirement, so I opted for an upgraded in-tank solution. 
After 400 miles of city driving and an 800 mile round-trip to from LA to Sacramento, I am very pleased with the Deatschwerks DW65v AWD fuel pump. 


















I decided to document my install, enjoy:

*Attempt at your own risk*


This job is much easier if your fuel tank is low. Unfortunately for me, my pump died at the Chevron right after i filled up. :banghead:

Step 1:
Disconnect battery. Open doors and trunk to create ventilation for the fuel fumes to escape once the tank is open.

Step 2:
Remove rear seat and remove the 3 phillips head screws on the primary pump cover. (Right side of vehicle)









Step 3:
Remove the fuel lines (small push button clips) and the electrical connector.









Step 4:
Remove the plastic ring holding the pump assembly. I gently used a screw driver and mallet on the tabs to twist it off (counter-clockwise).









Top of pump assembly can come up now:









Step 5:
This part was tricky/messy. There is a small electrical connector and a hose connection that need to be located and disconnected. Mine were submerged in fuel and i had to squeeze my hand in there to retrieve. (wear gloves!)









Step 6: 
This part was even worse. Find this guy and remove him from the side of the pump assembly. Remember how it is connected. 









Step 7:
Pump assembly can now be completely removed from the tank. Have towels and a bucket ready, there may be fuel in the housing:









Step 8:
Remove the 4 torx screws to separate the housing from the fuel level sender.









Step 9:
Disconnect electrical connectors and remove hoses from old pump. I ended up cutting the old hoses off and replacing them with the supplied replacement hose and some fuel hose from auto zone.









Step 10:
There are 4 clips holding the top of the housing on. I used a flathead screwdriver to carefully pry them up.









Old pump can now be removed:









Step 11:
Install supplied o-rings on new pump and lubricate with supplied grease.

















Step 12:
Install new pump into housing. Make sure to line up the small hole with the hole in the housing.
Also make sure pump is pressed in securely.

















Step 13: Put the pump assembly back together and re-install assembly back into tank. (reverse of uninstall)

Step 14: Reconnect battery. Turn key to ON position a few times and let the pump prime itself with fuel before starting.

Done.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Good post, thanks for sharing! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice DIY :thumbup:

I just wish they made a drop in pump that flowed more! I wanted to go intank this year- it's a much cleaner/safer/reliable setup IMO


----------



## inspiredbymick (Jul 6, 2014)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Good post, thanks for sharing! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Thanks!



Doooglasss said:


> Nice DIY :thumbup:
> 
> I just wish they made a drop in pump that flowed more! I wanted to go intank this year- it's a much cleaner/safer/reliable setup IMO


Thanks! And yes, I'm loving the in-tank application, its astetically 100% stock. A higher flow rate would be awesome, I'm sure there will be something in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

We've tested this pump to 400bhp and 034Motorsports tells me they've run one for considerably more than that. For a stock-fitment product, and at this price, it's a great choice. We recommend it to all our customers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We've tested this pump to 400bhp and 034Motorsports tells me they've run one for considerably more than that. For a stock-fitment product, and at this price, it's a great choice. We recommend it to all our customers.


Looking to fuel over 700bhp on E85


----------



## inspiredbymick (Jul 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We've tested this pump to 400bhp and 034Motorsports tells me they've run one for considerably more than that. For a stock-fitment product, and at this price, it's a great choice. We recommend it to all our customers.


Thanks Doug, good to know I have some room to increase power with this pump!



Doooglasss said:


> Looking to fuel over 700bhp on E85


Wow, that some serious numbers! At that level, I myself wouldn't expect many "stock" like applications for anything haha.


----------

